# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Zydrunas Savickas wins 2009 World's Strongest Man!!!!

## BgMc31

http://ironmind.com/ironmind/opencms...ngest_Man.html

Z is the MAN!!!!

----------


## rockinred

Good for him... that's awesome. I was pulling for USA's poundstone since I thought he should've won last years.

----------


## xephonics

yeah would have loved to see poundstone get it as well :/

----------


## Monster87

Congrats Savickas, although I'd have liked to see the U.S. take it home. 
Anyone know what happened to Kevin Nee? I thought he was an up and comer with a lot of potential a couple years ago, but haven't really heard anything since (kid was a bit undersized though, at 6'2 270...)

----------


## powerliftmike

Savickas deserved to win, he has put up huge numbers, won the arnold year after year. on the podium many times in WSM, but thanks to politics didnt compete in it again for a few years. he is pretty much untouchable when it comes to pure strength, static movements. he has definitely put in his time

----------


## elpropiotorvic

He is a strong mofo ... Did pudzianowski compete?

----------


## BgMc31

> Congrats Savickas, although I'd have liked to see the U.S. take it home. 
> Anyone know what happened to Kevin Nee? I thought he was an up and comer with a lot of potential a couple years ago, but haven't really heard anything since (kid was a bit undersized though, at 6'2 270...)


*Kevin Nee tore his bicep earlier this year. He reinjured it again during the competition. He's up to about 285lbs now. Expect big things from Nee in the future, he is still very young.*




> He is a strong mofo ... Did pudzianowski compete?


*Pudzianowski came in second. Brian Shaw (6'8 385lbs) came in third and Derek Poundstond finished fourth.*

----------


## elpropiotorvic

I remember poundstone saying on camera he was the worlds strongest man and what not... I was very disappointed at his past performance... Any videos on YouTube yet?

----------


## BgMc31

> I remember poundstone saying on camera he was the worlds strongest man and what not... I was very disappointed at his past performance... Any videos on YouTube yet?


Here you go, brotha...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d0llgs5OZY

----------


## Monster87

> *Kevin Nee tore his bicep earlier this year. He reinjured it again during the competition. He's up to about 285lbs now. Expect big things from Nee in the future, he is still very young.*
> [/B]


Thanks for the update bro, much appreciated.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Thanks bro... Z and his deadlifts.... I didn't think mariusz was going to be tha somewhat close... Cause z deadlift is prolly world record int it

----------


## BgMc31

> Thanks bro... Z and his deadlifts.... I didn't think mariusz was going to be tha somewhat close... Cause z deadlift is prolly world record int it


Z's overall strength is definitely legendary. The problem is he isn't a marketable as Mariusz because of his physique. With that said, Z's deadlift is crazy but look at the axel press on the video. It's 366lbs and the clean and press is ridiculously easy. The man is crazy strong.

I thin Poundstone will be back. He's still very young in the game and has already done big things. The bigger story of Brian Shaw. NOt only is the man a massive individual but he's probably one of the most athletic strongmen out there.

----------

